# Poison Arrow Dart Frogs



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi all.
Just a quick couple of questions. Are poison arrow dart frogs on the DWA list?
& are there any dealers of them in the UK, especially Wales?


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Non DWA.

Safe in captivity, they get toxin from food in wild.

Loads of keepers and breeders in UK (try Richie- rainforest vivs, he's in Newport).

Sorry- rushed reply!


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

As said above they are not on the DWA list.

The ants and prey items they eat in the wild causes them to be poisonous if eaten and secrete poison on their skin.

Dart frogs have become even more popular over the past few years due to the demand in live planted setups. There are plenty of breeders out there and most reptile shops can probably order you in some if you know what you want.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

... although I know of at least one private keeper who had a rather strange burning sensation, and bad experience on his thumb (I think thumb). He's a wise guy, and reckons one should keep skin contact minimal. Just good practise with frogs anyway though I guess...

Cheers,

Dave Nixon


----------



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

I recently ordered a pair of fire salamanders from dartfrog.co.uk and they have a huge range of frogs on their site. 

Ben


----------

